# Ferry Meadows CC site at Peterborough - any recommendations?



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone

We're thinking of booking a few nights at the above site. I believe there is a lot of cycle paths and you can cycle into the city centre quite easily. Is anyone familiar with this site? Can anyone recommend it? One point to bear in mind is that my daughter is disabled and I tow a special child trailer behind my pushbike. Are the paths suitable for this type/size of vehicle. I would guess that it is at least a metre wide.

Thank you.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tim

Great site, and you will be able to ride your bike with the trailer in tow on the extensive tarmaced paths around the lakes. They stretch for quite a long way, a couple of miles or more in all I would guess, and it's a lovely ride (or walk) especially in the nice weather.

You can ride into town entirely traffic free (apart from crossing one road just by the site entrance) but there are some gates to go through.

From memory I think they will all open plenty wide enough for your vehicle, but it's only three miles into town and pancake flat, so you could do a quick recce on your own without too much problem.

You can take the bikes into the centre of town and there is plenty of parking for them. There is a narrow barrier at the town end of the river bridge, but you will get through - even if you have to dismount.

Book early and try to avoid weekends, as it is a very popular club - so much so that I expect most weekends in the (hopefully) nice weather are fully booked.

You will appreciate why when you arrive. It's a very nice site in a great location.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

MHF had a lovely rally there this time of year organised by Keith and Sharon:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-97959.html#97959
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=32469&g2_page=3

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Tim;

I would echo what Zebedee has said, its a great site in a great location on the edge of Ferrymeadows country park. 
We visit fairly regularly and you will have no problems cycling either around the park or into the city. We always tether our bikes outside the Asda store and walk in from there.
If you're not feeling too energetic then there is a regular bus service into town from just outside the site.

Pete


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Dave x2 and Peejay. It sounds good, and with the additional info the CC site doesn't tell you, even perfect.

We're cutting it fine for half-term though. Will ring this morning.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The side is in 2 parts divided by a small road (ham lane)

Bear in mind that the toilet block on the one side of the site (the site with the wardens office on) is closed at the moment for refurbishment and to walk to the other side is a longish walk so you will have to go on the other side of the site (away from the wardens office) if you want access to a toilet. They didnt tell me when i booked online or when i went into reception ( i think they just forgot as they did tell others).
If you want the wifi internet access you will have to be on the side with no toilets. I hope that makes sense.
Yes there are lots of walks around the lakes and the national cycle network runs past the site so you will be spouilt for choice. You can also get the bust into Peterborough by wlking to the bus stop 10 mins walk from the site £3 return.

Phill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

drcotts said:


> You can also get the *bust *into Peterborough .
> Phill


That's something else the CC don't advertise Phill. 8O

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Don'ty forget the train rides into the city centre or the short ride to the pub on your left as you coem out of the site.

This is very popular with families, so it can get noisy.

Chippe stops most nights.

Wardens are OK and helpful.


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ferry Meadows is in my/our (humble) opinion, the best CC site in the U K.
Regards
Tinhuttraveller


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Trains rides only during the summer months I think Andrew.

Forgot to mention the huge flocks of birds.

*Tim *- if your daughter likes birds don't forget a large bag of stale bread or better still, proper bird food.

There are thousands of gulls, ducks, geese swans and various hangers on, and they are all very tame . . . and permanently hungry!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Tinhuttraveler said:


> Ferry Meadows is in my/our (humble) opinion, the best CC site in the U K.
> Regards
> Tinhuttraveller


They do have some nice sites but i know of some which are better but it depends on what you want from a site i suppose.
The ones in scotland are very good.
York is good as its 10 mins walk to town.
As is cirencester and moreton in marsh and broadway.

Phill


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

MHF strikes again!

We have been swayed by the posts on this thread and booked for 16-19th February. One of the toilet blocks is still out of action but that won't bother us too much.

Incidentally, as usual, the CC website showed no availability and I had to ring the site direct, but that's another story and another thread.

Thanks again.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

timbop37 said:


> MHF strikes again!
> 
> We have been swayed by the posts on this thread and booked for 16-19th February. One of the toilet blocks is still out of action but that won't bother us too much.
> 
> ...


Hi Timbop
Glad you got sorted.
Its true of most web site bookings. if the one you want is full try ringing them direct (not thro booking service) as they are obliged to keep spaces for those who dont have web access. I know this defeats the object of it but i feel that if the site has spaces it discrimination in the opposite direction to say that the site is full when it aint.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ah, but it is perfectly PC to discriminate in favour of the underprivileged without web access ;-)

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Ah, but it is perfectly PC to discriminate in favour of the underprivileged without web access ;-)
> 
> Dave


Thats what i was saying dave.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Trains rides only during the summer months I think Andrew.
> 
> Forgot to mention the huge flocks of birds.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave we stayed at this site on the 21st Dec and the trains were running that weekend, and over Xmas so I guess they probably had put them on as a Xmas special, I wondered that being the case if they may also do so for half term.


----------

